# تدريب مصر للطيران



## hazemhany (30 مارس 2010)

لو سمحتوا كنت عايز اعرف ازاي اقدم ع التدريب في مصر للطيران وامتي بينتهي ميعاد التقديم وهل هو مفيد ام لا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (30 مارس 2010)

روح الشركة جنب مطار القاهرة 

و معاك خطاب التدريب من الكلية و صورة الكارنية و البطاقة 4 صور تقريبا او 6 

و لما يكلموك هتدفع حوالى 150 جنية و هتدرب فى الخدمات الارضية(مش جوا المهبط يعنى)

اما عن المواعيد فيفضل تروح دلوقتى


----------



## d_a_w_i (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ..


> و هتدرب فى الخدمات الارضية(مش جوا المهبط يعنى)



ولما لا ؟ 





​ ​ ​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (30 مارس 2010)

> ولما لا ؟



للاسف دة نظام مصر للطيران
بس لو معاك واسطة هيتعملك تصريح و تدخل المهبط فى هنجر 8000 و 6000 و كدة
غير كدة هتبقى خدمات ارضية فقط


----------



## hazemhany (31 مارس 2010)

ممكن اعرف يعني ايه خدمات ارضية يابشمهندس ؟؟


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 مارس 2010)

> ممكن اعرف يعني ايه خدمات ارضية يابشمهندس ؟؟



صيانة العربيات بتاعة مصر للطيران
و عربيات السلالم اللى بتنزل الركاب من الطائرات و هكذا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 مارس 2010)

بس لو دخلت المهبط هتشوف الطائرات بيتم تفكيكها و تركيبها و عمل صيانة لها

و المحركات مفكوكة و بيتعملها صيانة
تدريب المهبطافيد كتييييييير
بس زى ما قلت للاسف لازم واسطة.. و برضة روح اسال يمكن ربنا يكرمك و تدخلة


----------



## zaki5555 (10 أبريل 2010)

جميل ورائع


----------



## darooosh (24 أبريل 2010)

مع احترامي الشديد 
التدريب في مصر للطيران بتخش المهبط و 8000 و 6000 و 7000 و عمره الوحدات و عمره المحركات
اما بالنسبه للتقديم فبيبقي يوم واحد في السنه ده لو من غير واسطه طبعا روح قطاع التدريب و اسال عليه
اخوك مصطفي


----------



## hazemhany (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا اخ مصطفي ع الرد ..وهتخليني اعيد التفكير في في نزولي تدريب هناك ..بس عايز اسأل حضرتك هل ميعاد التقديم فات ولا لسه ؟؟


----------



## darooosh (25 أبريل 2010)

انا معرفش فات ولا لا عشان انا مش متابع لكن في قطاع التدريب ممكن تسال


----------



## the worried angle (26 أبريل 2010)

darooosh قال:


> مع احترامي الشديد
> التدريب في مصر للطيران بتخش المهبط و 8000 و 6000 و 7000 و عمره الوحدات و عمره المحركات
> اما بالنسبه للتقديم فبيبقي يوم واحد في السنه ده لو من غير واسطه طبعا روح قطاع التدريب و اسال عليه
> اخوك مصطفي


 
طب لو سمحت يلبشمهندس بالنسبة للناس اللى اتقال لها ان تدريبها هيكون خدمات ارضية فى ورش السيارات دول نظامهم ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بيدخلو هما كماان
أرجوووووووووو الرد​


----------

